# Starts with one pull dies after being under load



## bassinboy3 (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a Powermax 6000 with the R-Tek engine. I have now idea what year it is, it was given to me by my uncle. 

Is a great machine when it stays running!!! It starts on one pull and runs for about 2 passes and then its: die, start, die, start, etc.

I have read that it could be a fuel cap but mine still appears to have the silver button on it the inside but no needle. 

I was wondering if anybody is experiencing that issue or has solved it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Something binding or carburetor problem. Try choking it when you apply a load. If it's better then definitely carburetor, if not, could still be.

Binding can be belt, auger, gearbox.


----------



## bassinboy3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Choking it doesn't help, neither does taping the primer. I wish it did.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Does it die if you leave it running? Try it, for quite awhile, first at idle then medium speed, then full speed. See if there is a difference.

Under load sounds like fuel starvation because the engine needs more fuel and is not getting it.

Remove the gas cap and put saran wrap over the opening with a hole punched in it to vent! It must vent. See if it keeps running.

Then you have to check for fuel blockage. Possibly the fuel hose is clogged or the fuel filter if it has one.

What I've seen is the fuel inlet valve is not dropping enough and only a little gas flows into the bowl, uses it up, then it doesn't refill fast enough. When it shuts off, the fuel bowl now refills, you start it, you run it, it runs out of fuel again. It's a mess to deal with but you have to take the fuel bowl off and look underneath and watch the fuel come out, push the inlet valve up and down.

Do you have enough fuel in it? Fill it completely to the top.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

this is a 2 stroke


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't know it was a 2 stroke. Doesn't change my advice but Thanks.


----------



## bassinboy3 (Feb 27, 2018)

It is new fuel mix. I pumped the old gas out and went and got new gas and the correct mix ratio. It starts like a dream with one pull without choking it. When it is dying choking or hitting the primer does not help. I think at this point i will put a new fuel cap on it and attempt to clean the carb. I have never really worked on carburetors before. Any advice?

Thank you everyone for your responses.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

May be


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I didn't know it was a 2 stroke. Doesn't change my advice but Thanks.


I had to look that up as I thought it was odd to have a 2 stroke engine on that big a machine. Kind of an odd duck...:surprise:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dont waste money on a fuel cap b4 testing it.
test, easy, just b4 it starts to die unscrew fuel cap, if it still dies then cap is good, if engine keeps running then its a bad fuel cap.
does it restart easy when it dies? how long do u wait to restart
check fuel lines and spark


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I once had a Lawnboy lawnmower with that same carb. The Float is made from some kind of odd material and no longer available so handle it gently. I only skimmed the instructions in the link . It may have said this, so I may be redundant but don't use carb cleaner on the plastic parts. If you must, brake cleaner is ok.


----------

